# HELP - Which type v-box



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Ok Guys, I know this is going to get hi-jacked, I still have to ask. I have done a lot of research on this subject and now it is time to ask for opinions?? Take out all the factors, such as loading & storage of salt / loading and storage of spreader. I have a 2001 F-350 DRW with contractors dump body on it and this is the truck for the spreader. Which type of v-box is best: Gasoline engine? Hydraulic drive from truck motor?? New style poly with electric drive??? Which Brand???? I will need to spread about 5-6 tons of salt per ice event. Thank you for any help you give. Please don't forget to include pictures.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The best is a hydraulic drive. It is also the most expensive. If you plan on keeping the truck a long time then it is worth it. I put it on my 1999 Chev 3500HD in 2000 and never had a problem. I have 2 Swenson V box and they have both been great. Most complaints with a V box would be the gas engine. If you want to save a little money you could get a single hydraulic unit but then you can't adjust the tract and spinner separately. I know you can open and close the gate at the back but that is a pain getting in and out of the truck.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i would go with a stainless, hydro Swenson. i'm running a Swenson carbon, gas, 2 yard now, but i have included pix of what i'll be running sometime this winter. this spreader is built like nothing i have ever seen and i can't wait to use it.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Jay that is one heck of a spreader, i see what you need the pre-wet tanks for now 

I don't know what you give for it but it was a great find!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i paid $750 for it. it has one newer hydro motor on the spinner and the chain looks to be in good condition. it will plug right in to the Ford DOT truck i just bought. PJ i'm still looking for your v box.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Jay brown;417224 said:


> i paid $750 for it. it has one newer hydro motor on the spinner and the chain looks to be in good condition. it will plug right in to the Ford DOT truck i just bought. PJ i'm still looking for your v box.


$750, I hope you don't feel too guilty. My X partner has that exact spreader without the pre-wet. It was $8,000 new.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Well jay if you don't find one for me i'll be glad to give your money back, PLEASElol


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

pj i better keep it for now....sorry....i'll keep looking


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. Please keep the information coming.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree on hydraulic, it's so much nicer to use. The next best is a Honda engine, if your going gas go Honda, they are the best.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I may be wrong but I'm not sure hydro from the truck engine is as simple as it sounds. I was under the impression you needed a PTO to drive a pump. If the truck had cent hydraulics I'd say go the hydro route, since it doesn't I'd go with electric, specifically an electric downeaster. We have several of these, the oldest is 5-6 yrs old and has never had an issue other than a chain or two. Gas can be a headache, the install is also much simpler for the electric units, Just my 2 cents..............


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks again guys. If anyone wants to chime in, be my guest. Did you guys know swenson makes a hydraulic unit that has a gasoline motor on it to operate the pump?? I see the advantages of this and also the disadvantages of it.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Boast Enterpris;417869 said:


> Thanks again guys. If anyone wants to chime in, be my guest. Did you guys know swenson makes a hydraulic unit that has a gasoline motor on it to operate the pump?? I see the advantages of this and also the disadvantages of it.


Gas motors suck period in the cold. The Honda (a great motor) has had many issues on salt spreaders. There warranty sucks for spreaders (check into it, no BS). The Brigs Intek has a specialty winter motor out, I have heard many satisfied customers out there with the new Briggs. The honda is the same as you get on a mower or tiller, just a regular old Honda tossed on a spreader.
Im not sure on your volume (per event) but I spread about 6-8 ton per event with my salt dogg. Works like a dream, just flip the switch and go. I will be adding another unless I find a screaming deal on a stainless v box. That will get an electric conversion if it is gas.
Good luck, and stay away from the Tornado


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JD Dave;417346 said:


> I agree on hydraulic, it's so much nicer to use. The next best is a Honda engine, if your going gas go Honda, they are the best.


i called Bonnel yesterday and for a 4-5yd swenson hydro the price was $5600 and gas was $7000,and for stainless it was almost $11000, and angelos ro a 2yd stainless buyers is $3495 w/gas i have on and NEVER had a prob i would suggest to you that you go the stainless buyers i would not recomend electric because of amp draw and elec motors are NOT long term items they overheat easy and they seize up easy, but hydro for you if you have a manual you are going to spend $1000-2000 and if you have a auto you will have to put a $1500 on top of that ust for the "hotshift" P.T.O. so my sugges to you is gas

ps Call angelos-supply they always have good prices


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I have never used an electric spreader before, so I can't comment but they do interest me. I would never buy a Briggs motor again in my life for anything, they suck, period. Maybe it's not as cold here but the Honda's we've had have been incredible. Actually I have never had anything from Honda cause me a problem. That being said, electric might be worth a look, a lot of guys seem very happy with them.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Boast,

ya call angelos I got a price of $3600 for a 6' Buyers SS Gas with extended chute. Your gonna want the extended chute since its a dump. I have an 8' buyers now and the first winer was great, no problems, the second nothing but a pain in the butt. And yes I do service like a piece of gold. So Im looking into an electric tailgate to save some money instead of hydros and it runs about the same as the vbox. Plus you dont have to unload this huge box if you need the truck for something else. Anyways something to look into.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

powerjoke;417969 said:


> i called Bonnel yesterday and for a 4-5yd swenson hydro the price was $5600 and gas was $7000,and for stainless it was almost $11000, and angelos ro a 2yd stainless buyers is $3495 w/gas i have on and NEVER had a prob i would suggest to you that you go the stainless buyers i would not recomend electric because of amp draw and elec motors are NOT long term items they overheat easy and they seize up easy, but hydro for you if you have a manual you are going to spend $1000-2000 and if you have a auto you will have to put a $1500 on top of that ust for the "hotshift" P.T.O. so my sugges to you is gas
> 
> ps Call angelos-supply they always have good prices


get on ebay and type in the keyword "salt spreader" scroll down to the 10 wheeler..... what a truck!!!!!!!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

dang! Jay thats a heck of atruck i would like to have the salter do you know those people i may call em if it don't meet reserve, what are the tires on the plow for.. height? i have a viking that has cast iron wheels but i wouldnt think they would last very long?


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks guys! I will give angelous a call. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

powerjoke;417969 said:


> i called Bonnel yesterday and for a 4-5yd swenson hydro the price was $5600 and gas was $7000,and for stainless it was almost $11000, and angelos ro a 2yd stainless buyers is $3495 w/gas i have on and NEVER had a prob i would suggest to you that you go the stainless buyers i would not recomend electric because of amp draw and elec motors are NOT long term items they overheat easy and they seize up easy, but hydro for you if you have a manual you are going to spend $1000-2000 and if you have a auto you will have to put a $1500 on top of that ust for the "hotshift" P.T.O. so my sugges to you is gas
> 
> ps Call angelos-supply they always have good prices


I agree on Hydro being the ticket if your set up for it. As far as an electric drawing to many amps and not being long term is flat out wrong.
The Buyers Salt Dogg I have has never had an issue drawing to many amps. 2 motors running and the batterys are fine. The electric motor is far and above more dependable, and severe duty then ANY gas small engine will ever be. They dont pitch a fit when its 10 below either

Boost, take a look at Angelos prices on Ebay for the stainless v or the salt dogg. There shipping prices are sick. I paid $110 to get the Dogg from Detroit to just north of Chicago last Jan. It would have cost me that in fuel to pick it up myself.
I plan to get another Salt Dogg, if I dont come up with the Scratch for the DownEaster dump with the tailgate electric unit.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

boast , flink is located nearby in streater. You might want to call them or stop by. they have been making spreaders for a long time and they are available in gas or hydrolic (I prefer the hydrolic).


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

T-MAN;419226 said:


> I agree on Hydro being the ticket if your set up for it. As far as an electric drawing to many amps and not being long term is flat out wrong.
> The Buyers Salt Dogg I have has never had an issue drawing to many amps. 2 motors running and the batterys are fine. The electric motor is far and above more dependable, and severe duty then ANY gas small engine will ever be. They dont pitch a fit when its 10 below either
> 
> oh i see,......is that why there are more electric v-boxes in service than gas....no wait......is that why there's more electric v-box manufacurers........no wait........well at least there is more elec v's for sale new and used like on e-bay......oh yea maybe not.
> ...


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks guys. Has anyone looked at the electric Air-Flow brand. I looked one of these over at the expo this weekend and I was very impressed. powerjoke, you have a dealer for them in your backyard.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll look at them who's the dealer 

is it in sedailia


----------

